# What should we name Cav's irritating avatar?



## thewishman (Feb 18, 2010)

The winner of this contest gets bragging rights and a free email account (INamedCavsAvatar@yahoo.com)*.





My suggestion is *Big Cav*.





*Since this email is posted, there will be plenty of free spam as an added bonus.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 18, 2010)

thewishman said:


> The winner of this contest gets bragging rights and a free email account (INamedCavsAvatar@yahoo.com)*.





My suggestion, (with apologies to Austin Powers)  

Mini-Cav​


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

How about.....

"Put the PINK uniform back on Cav"


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 18, 2010)

Cav-ity-bitty

we've got Cav, the dentist...cavity...tiny...itty-bitty...and the dang thing is worse than tooth pain...so it all works!


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 18, 2010)

Haha great thread!
My suggestion is

"wrecking CAVic"


----------



## mredburn (Feb 18, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> Cav-ity-bitty
> 
> we've got Cav, the dentist...cavity...tiny...itty-bitty...and the dang thing is worse than tooth pain...so it all works!


 
But then itty bitty Cav-ity works better!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2010)

Cav-itty-bitty is pretty good,

I'll have to think about this one!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I'll have to think about this one!!



we'll miss you...don't get hurt!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 18, 2010)

Why not just Cavity? actually I think some one need to photoshop the Avatar and put a pink suit on the little fella.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> we'll miss you...don't get hurt!




Ya know, if I were named after a porcelain fixture, I would be VERY CAREFUL about wisea$$ comments!!!




(Particularly, :biggrin::biggrin:GOOD wisea$$:biggrin::biggrin: comments!!)


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 18, 2010)

heeheeheehee


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Cav-itty-bitty is pretty good,
> 
> I'll have to think about this one!!


 
Just make sure you have toilet paper in your thinking room!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris,

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!

Keep the thread going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Just make sure you have toilet paper in your thinking room!




"Don't leave Jon without it!!"


----------



## thewishman (Feb 18, 2010)

Quick, someone bring me my important papers.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2010)

Cav-iar It is after all very irritating to be served Fish Eggs. And then be expected to act like it is something special.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 18, 2010)

Boot-Scootin' Boogie!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 18, 2010)

It occurs to me that this is a CONTEST!!

Has the "Activities Manager" been informed and given his approval??


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cav, the Skewed Blarney Stone


----------



## mountain_guy (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to be like Cav!

1st member of the "I want to be like Cav" fan club!
Join the club! Change your Avatar! Oh and don't forget to brush!!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 18, 2010)

Johnny Weir seems appropriate :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2010)

mountain_guy said:


> I want to be like Cav!
> 
> 1st member of the "I want to be like Cav" fan club!
> Join the club! Change your Avatar! Oh and don't forget to brush!!


 

Dave, if you can find me a dancing Italian leprechaun :wink: I'm in...


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 18, 2010)

It's really not that bad, not that bad at all

ssssssssssshhhh, that's what we call reverse psychology


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 18, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Why not just Cavity? actually I think some one need to photoshop the Avatar and put a pink suit on the little fella.



Darn, Once he changed his clothes he stopped dancing   I was thinking, "Macho Cav"


----------



## bitshird (Feb 18, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Darn, Once he changed his clothes he stopped dancing   I was thinking, "Macho Cav"



Mike it sure looks like Cav. kind of stiff and strange all at the same time.


----------



## mountain_guy (Feb 18, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dave, if you can find me a dancing Italian leprechaun :wink: I'm in...



Found One!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mountain_guy* 

 
_I want to be like Cav!

1st member of the "I want to be like Cav" fan club!
Join the club! Change your Avatar! Oh and don't forget to brush!!_



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dave, if you can find me a dancing Italian leprechaun :wink: I'm in...


 

Roy, I didn't know there were gay leprechauns!! :tongue::tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Darn, Once he changed his clothes he stopped dancing  I was thinking, "Macho Cav"


 

Think about it, Mike.  Would you dance if you were wearing all pink????


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> It occurs to me that this is a CONTEST!!
> 
> Has the "Activities Manager" been informed and given his approval??


 

Aproval?  We don't need no Stinkin' Approval!!!!


----------



## mountain_guy (Feb 18, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Think about it, Mike.  Would you dance if you were wearing all pink????





Cav,

What about the time you tried out for the Village People.

"Macho Dentist Cav!"


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 18, 2010)

mountain_guy said:


> I want to be like Cav!
> 
> 1st member of the "I want to be like Cav" fan club!
> Join the club! Change your Avatar! Oh and don't forget to brush!!


 


OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dave, if you can find me a dancing Italian leprechaun :wink: I'm in...


 


wdcav1952 said:


> Originally Posted by *mountain_guy*
> 
> 
> _I want to be like Cav!_
> ...


 
Only the Irish ones:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:! Italy is a country of lovers, we even love the Irish lassies with red hair and blue eyes.(Diane). That kept me out of real trouble.....:biggrin::wink:


----------



## tbroye (Feb 19, 2010)

How about O'Reilly


----------



## Ligget (Feb 19, 2010)

I was thinking Murphy!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 19, 2010)

What a train wreck! This thread has created a strain of mutant clone avatars. Get some disinfectant, get some hot water, get some iodine!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris, the spell is broken and that little green eyesore is gone from my avatar,now I have the Mad Italian Pizza Chief......


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 19, 2010)

oklahoman said:


> now i have the mad italian pizza chief......



no pizza for you!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 19, 2010)

I am going to have to think on this for a while.


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 19, 2010)

still thinking


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 19, 2010)

thewishman said:


> What a train wreck! This thread has created a strain of mutant clone avatars. Get some disinfectant, get some hot water, get some iodine!


 
Speaking of train wrecks, a quick review of history as chronicled by the Royal Guardsmen will reveal that the Baron was red, NOT Snoopy!! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## khogan16 (Feb 19, 2010)

how about naming him


The Dancing Lepper​


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 19, 2010)

Spas-Mc Cav....did someone say annoying.....very :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright, here is my proposal. Let's combine several entries for a gestalt effect:



GoodTurns said:


> Cav-ity-bitty
> 
> we've got Cav, the dentist...cavity...tiny...itty-bitty...and the dang thing is worse than tooth pain...so it all works!





bitshird said:


> Why not just Cavity?





PenWorks said:


> Spas-Mc Cav....did someone say annoying.....very :biggrin:





khogan16 said:


> how about naming him
> 
> The Dancing Lepper​





 McCavity, the Dancing Leper  - more annoying than a mouthful of toothaches.​


----------

